# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  USB порты не работают.

## mountins

ОС WinXPsp2, перестали работать USB порты. В системе отобража тся как рабочие, при подключении USB устройств не определяет. Система работает стабильно.:confused:

----------


## Madmaxik

грохни систему, не поможет то меняй мать!

----------


## cyberdemon

1. переустанови систему
2. если не поможет, то попробуй pci usb контроллер

----------


## jet

просто дрова не те поставил )))

----------

